# Some pictures from the St. Louis zoo



## jackrat (May 5, 2011)

I was at the St. Louis zoo on Saturday.Took a few pictures,hope you enjoy!

Flamingos






African crowned crane






Snowy egret






A greater cormerant






Due to construction,we couldn't see the galops or aldabras.I did see a group of massive Burmese mountain tortoises.There was 8 or 10 and they were huge.They were behind glass,so the pics I took didn't turn out.


----------



## harris (May 5, 2011)

What about their set of GIANT Yellowfoots?


----------



## jackrat (May 5, 2011)

harris said:


> What about their set of GIANT Yellowfoots?


Did not see them.Wish I had.Did see some radiateds,but they were pretty plain.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 5, 2011)

Oustanding pictures!


----------



## african cake queen (May 5, 2011)

hi jackrat, that was nice!


----------



## Jacob (May 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## NEtorts (May 5, 2011)

I was in St Louis a couple years ago in early April and they had a cold snap.....we still went to the zoo and the gallop/ aldabra exibit was awsome!! they had a ton of animals I think 12-16 if they are refurbishing it I am going back!! I loved their reptile exibits.....


----------



## dmarcus (May 5, 2011)

Those photos are cool..


----------



## Baoh (May 6, 2011)

Was there any mention on a sign or anything of when the construction would be completed? I want to swing by when I have a free weekend day to see the giant yellow foot tortoises. I have been told that my baby has lineage from them, but I want to see them regardless of whether or not that is true.


----------



## jackrat (May 6, 2011)

Baoh said:


> Was there any mention on a sign or anything of when the construction would be completed? I want to swing by when I have a free weekend day to see the giant yellow foot tortoises. I have been told that my baby has lineage from them, but I want to see them regardless of whether or not that is true.


No signs about when it would be complete.You could probably email them and find out.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2011)

Your pictures are so vivid and clear. Mine are always a bit blurry. I make them smaller and choose the 1024x768 pixel setting. Is that why?

Can you tell me what the little house with the ramp is in front of the flamingos?


----------



## jackrat (May 6, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Your pictures are so vivid and clear. Mine are always a bit blurry. I make them smaller and choose the 1024x768 pixel setting. Is that why?
> 
> Can you tell me what the little house with the ramp is in front of the flamingos?


I don't know. I just point and shoot. I honestly don't know much about my camera. They had a lot of wood ducks in with the flamingos,I'm guessing the houses were for them.


----------

